# Positionierung der AiO und der restlichen Komponenten



## AssaultPanda (30. September 2022)

Hallo zusammen,  habe günstig ein Neo Qube Gehäuse bekommen und bin aktuell am überlegen wie wohl die beste Anordnung der einzelnen Lüfter und des Radiators sein soll. 



Spoiler: Bild vom Gehäuse






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Laut Plan A, soll  der Radiator im Deckel  die Luft rausbefördern und  jeweils 3 Lüfter blasen durch das Seitenteil und den Boden rein. 

Jetzt gibt es noch die Option B , den Radioator in das Seitenteil zu verbauen und dann quasi die 3 Lüfter in den Deckel zu packen und ansaugend in den Boden um so dann die Grafikkarte evtl. besser zu kühlen.  Dies soll laut diversen Foren wohl die beste Lösung sein.  Radiator dann aber raus - o. reinblasend?

Mach mir aktuell  Gedanken, da die Grafikkarte in meinem jetzigen Gehäuse (500DX)  extrem warm wird und alles enorm aufheitzt. Habe da laut HWinfo maximale Temperaturen von über 60 Grad beim Gaming  an den Komponenten ausgelesen obwohl im Deckel 2x140 und in der Front 3x120mm und 1x120 in der Rückseite verbaut sind. Hab da lange an den Lüfterkurven gespielt bis das einigermaßen gepasst hat, aber leise ist auch was anderes.  Die Temperaturprobleme des 5800x hab ich zum Glück der User hier im Forum schon wieder in den Griff bekommen.

Mich würde interessieren wie Ihr das verbauen würdet, oder habt und mir da ein Feedback zu geben könnt.

Habe 6x 120mm Lüfter und als AiO eine Liquid Freezer II 360


Danke schonmal


----------

